# IUI treatment in Denmark?



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi girls 

Are any of you currently having treatment in Denmark or have any of you had treatment there previously?

I've spoken to one of the clinics in Copenhagen and am hoping to start having treatment there in September.  I would love to hear from others about their experiences of traveling to Copenhagen from the UK, how you sorted out all the travel arrangements, did you find cheap flights at the last minute or did you end up paying a lot, did you book flights in advance and just hoped to ovulate while you were there, how did you get from the airport to the clinic, how stressful was the experience, etc.

Please reply to this post or pm me!!!


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi there, I am TTC with a coparent just now but IUI in Denmark is my plan B!

There is a whole thread and lots of info about this on the Donor Sperm forum.

Good luck

Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I looked into this and found that it would be not be a viable option financially.  I am now glad that I chose the UK clinic as my option as have had sufficient monitoring, which you would not be able to have in Denmark unless increased your costs and stayed over there for a longer period of time. The impact on work was also an added issue/complication. So suppose if not working or working remotely, this could be more workable.


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I went to Stork Clinic in Copenhagen and had 'open ID' sperm donation on an unmedicated cycle. 1st cycle timings were out, but became pregnant on 2nd (well timed) attempt.

Their fees are totally transparent - exactly what they say on their website. To have an 'open donor' did cost a few hundred pounds more, but my choice was that I would keep that option open for my child, so important to me, but not necessarily for others.

I did most of the fertility tests and sexual health checks privately and cost in the region of £1,000. Would advise others to get these done on the NHS where most are free. Stork wanted an obscure Hep B one that cost me about £200 but I think this was one of the few that NHS don't carry out. If you have not had any checks done would advise you to get these sorted now - my progesterone test had to be re-done the following month as first was inconclusive. 

Also, get a HSG exam. I needed to have one as I'd previously had pelvic inflammatory disease. If you have blocked tubes, and you wouldn't know this, you could literally waste thousands on IUI treatment that is never going to work. 

I recorded my cycle over about 6 months. This can tell you a lot ... my cycle was as short as 23 days and as long as 29 days, but I always ovulated on Day 14 (once Day 15). This makes me ideal for going abroad - my tests results were average and ovulation predicatable. If your cycle is irregular then you are looking at a medicated cycle ... cheapest would probably be Clomid prescription plus follicle tracking scans which when I checked were 150 per day and usually over about 2/3 consecutive days. Stork can do scans if required - they can not prescribe medication.

Flights - always going to be variable. I paid about £200 return from Leeds-Copenhagen-Manchester (last minute!)
Hotels - over stayed because I was unsure of when exactly Day 1 had fallen. Also, it was December...close to Xmas and accom about £230 for 3 nights - this could have been reduced a lot!!

Don't get taxi from airport - clinic. This costs £60 round trip and train station/metro is in the airport.

It cost me £30 extra to get inseminated on a Saturday. I called at 9am and despite them being fully booked they still saw me. I doubt UK clinics would be this flexible - Stork open every day of the year!

Also take ovulation predictors with you - they cost over twice as much in Copenhagen. 

I never enquiried as to the cost of IUI in this country...I always knew it was the Stork Clinic for me as i came across a couple of articles of single women who had been successful there. It is unwise to think of it as cheaper than UK - it is comparable if not more if you do it my way. Only cheaper if you can find a cheap flight the day you ovulate, get inseminated with anonymous sperm and fly back same day OR buy sperm and inseminate yourself in Denmark...preferably with a spectulum and catheter! Saying that I believe success rates are higher ... 25% per cycle and take someone my age (35) 5-6 goes. Probably in the long term cheaper as I've since seen some clinics quoting stats as low as 10% in UK. 

Wishing you all the best - I sit here tapping away at nearly 9 months pregnant and like so many others, thought IUI was something that was hardly worth bothering with due to low statistics.

X


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you so much Helena, you have given me lots to think about.  And CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  It's great to hear when others have good news 

Heidi, I will check out the donor sperm thread, thank you.  It seems like lots of women there are talking about having sperm shipped to them in the UK.  I didn't even know that was legal!

Me Myself and I,  which UK clinic are you using?


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Sunshine,

Glad to help. FF is best place to get info as there's always people who have been through similar situations or wondered the same things.

I've had another look at the Stork Clinic. They are now able to do medicated cycles with scans and its only approx £100 extra which is extremely cheap!!! When i queried medicated cycle I was quoted £450 for 3 scans on 3 separate days in the UK by a private scanning place. On top of this there is an admin charge for consultation which can be done over the phone and that's approx £75. 

Medication cost would be separate but if they just put you on Clomid then this is very cheap to buy in UK.


----------

